# The CDC's Explanation of quarantine time reduction



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2021)

Dumbest I've seen yet;


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2021)

IMO Dr. Walensky is a sad empty suit or loose canon that doesn’t have the necessary skills to be a reliable spokesperson for her own organization.

I had no problem with reducing quarantine guidelines to five days, but I do believe that it’s a big mistake not to require some form of testing or medical clearance before returning to normal activities.


----------



## rgp (Dec 30, 2021)

Walensky is little more than a joke . Just like Fauci ............ jmo


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Dumbest I've seen yet;


Let me get this straight. If they know you are not going to comply, they will relax the rules. Aha. Just what conspiracy theorists have been saying all along.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

From the beginning, I recognized the B.S.  It never ends.
I can't believe how many (otherwise intelligent) people fall for it.


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> From the beginning, I recognized the B.S.  It never ends.
> I can't believe how many (otherwise intelligent) people fall for it.


I agree. The more people panic and comply the harder they go with everyone.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 30, 2021)

"If you can’t quarantine you must wear a mask for 10 days."
Unless your eating in a restaurant full of people right?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Becky, if you want to be believable, try correcting *your *spelling. It's a different word from *you're, *which is what you meant.

About the restaurant thing, this may surprise you, but I agree with you. The rules and suggestions about restaurant use of masks are so convoluted, inconsistent, and illogical that no one on earth could really follow them. You get out of your car, where you are probably unmasked, then put on a mask to walk into the restaurant, then take it off to eat, leave it off throughout the meal, then put it on again and reverse the whole procedure while leaving the restaurant and getting back to your car?  Yes, people are trying to do all that (including me) but it seems sillier and sillier, and probably does very little to reduce the spread of Covid.

What probably does help is requiring proof of vaccination from staff and customers, and spreading the tables much farther apart than they used to be.  Although the masks are no doubt helpful in some situations, I can't really see how they work in restaurants.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "If you can’t quarantine you must wear a mask for 10 days."
> Unless your eating in a restaurant full of people right?


Or you're an "Important" person.
And we know who's on that list.    
Yes - Covid is a very considerate virus & it understands that we need to eat & can't eat with a mask on.  BUT, while you're walking to your booth, it will getcha.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> About the restaurant thing, this may surprise you, but I agree with you. The rules and suggestions about restaurant use of masks are so convoluted, inconsistent, and illogical that no one on earth could really follow them


Yup

There's no real way to protect yourself and dine.
But........restaurants need to stay open (being facetious here)


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, if you want to be believable, try correcting *your *spelling. It's a different word from *you're, *which is what you meant.
> 
> About the restaurant thing, this may surprise you, but I agree with you. The rules and suggestions about restaurant use of masks are so convoluted, inconsistent, and illogical that no one on earth could really follow them. You get out of your car, where you are probably unmasked, then put on a mask to walk into the restaurant, then take it off to eat, leave it off throughout the meal, then put it on again and reverse the whole procedure while leaving the restaurant and getting back to your car?  Yes, people are trying to do all that (including me) but it seems sillier and sillier, and probably does very little to reduce the spread of Covid.
> 
> What probably does help is requiring proof of vaccination from staff and customers, and spreading the tables much farther apart than they used to be.  Although the masks are no doubt helpful in some situations, I can't really see how they work in restaurants.


Masks work if the.....experts say they work.
If the ones who make the rules say Covid won't infect anyone while they're eating & sitting 3 inches from people in the next booth......you should believe it without question.  After all, they get their advice from the Faucis & other.....experts.  And they would know.
Have you no faith?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, if you want to be believable, try correcting *your *spelling. It's a different word from *you're, *which is what you meant.


Really? There are plenty of typos, grammatical errors, and spelling mistakes on this forum to go around. But you’re only this petty when somebody says something you don’t agree with.  And make no mistake; calling someone out on the incorrect use of the word “your” is petty in the extreme. Maybe you wouldn’t feel the need to do that if your arguments held water.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Really? There are plenty of typos, grammatical errors, and spelling mistakes on this forum to go around. But you’re only this petty when somebody says something you don’t agree with.  And make no mistake; calling someone out on the incorrect use of the word “your” is petty in the extreme. Maybe you wouldn’t feel the need to do that if your arguments held water.


^^^^ BINGO


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2021)

This COVID fiasco reminds me of the Abbott & Costello "Who's On First" routine.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, if you want to be believable, try correcting *your *spelling. It's a different word from *you're, *which is what you meant.
> 
> About the restaurant thing, this may surprise you, but I agree with you. The rules and suggestions about restaurant use of masks are so convoluted, inconsistent, and illogical that no one on earth could really follow them. You get out of your car, where you are probably unmasked, then put on a mask to walk into the restaurant, then take it off to eat, leave it off throughout the meal, then put it on again and reverse the whole procedure while leaving the restaurant and getting back to your car?  Yes, people are trying to do all that (including me) but it seems sillier and sillier, and probably does very little to reduce the spread of Covid.
> 
> What probably does help is requiring proof of vaccination from staff and customers, and spreading the tables much farther apart than they used to be.  Although the masks are no doubt helpful in some situations, I can't really see how they work in restaurants.


Sunny,*Yer* a real gem.


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Really? There are plenty of typos, grammatical errors, and spelling mistakes on this forum to go around. But you’re only this petty when somebody says something you don’t agree with.  And make no mistake; calling someone out on the incorrect use of the word “your” is petty in the extreme. Maybe you wouldn’t feel the need to do that if your arguments held water.


I agree. This is just splitting hairs over nothing.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2021)

I ain't got no dog is this fight, it's you'rn


----------



## Judycat (Dec 30, 2021)

Video explanation sounds like a lot of gobbledygook.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2021)

It seems as though any government "guidance" changes almost daily....and that will probably be true for the foreseeable future.  As Covid continues to mutate, and more people become infected, the Primary Concern...at the government level...is the impact this virus is having on our economy.  

Any mandates calling for closings, or isolation, etc., have a major impact on employment and the general economy.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It seems as though any government "guidance" changes almost daily....and that will probably be true for the foreseeable future.  As Covid continues to mutate, and more people become infected, the Primary Concern...at the government level...is the impact this virus is having on our economy.
> 
> Any mandates calling for closings, or isolation, etc., have a major impact on employment and the general economy.


No one has ever IMO have explained their time lines in any clear way... 

When is day ONE ....after a possible exposure or a  positive test .... 
people who have been exposed but test negative are still asked to quarantine so how do they know as they are not asked to have a second negative test.   even a positive test most employers do not require a negative one.... just 10 days to come back

1  if test .........what if a person had symptoms for a week before getting tested many put off if they think is a cold etc   
 2  if possible exposure..... what if the person u were exposed to ..... did not test for week plus past the time spent with you....  


I  agree the whole restaurant ideas crazy..... walking in to table mask...... sitting down to eat no mask....... almost like covid does not spread under a certain height level .....................................perhaps if we all walked squatted down like monty python .....we can always be in the safe zone
The other item is the SAME staff dealing with take out also deals with dine in so how would take out be OK..... but inside dangerous.  Staff would be a chance to spread. 

Some places did crazy things my state closed *SELF service* car washes to protect employees .... let that sink IN. 
Only employee was owner who emptied trash and filled soaps etc. closed that for 8 months ........

Masks are a whole other item ..... too many items that make little sense... 

cloth are ok ...now nope need surgical ones... a matter of supply or real effectiveness ? 
face shields proven not to control but still allowed in places?   

I think everyone should do what they see fit for themselves ....... but i cannot see how some people are not *questioning *many of these items..


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

We only go to restaurants that offer outdoor dining.  I do agree that the whole "wear a mask while walking but not while dining" thing is ridiculous, so we don't take chances.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 30, 2021)

chic said:


> Let me get this straight. If they know you are not going to comply, they will relax the rules. Aha. Just what conspiracy theorists have been saying all along.


Right!!!


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, if you want to be believable, try correcting *your *spelling. It's a different word from *you're, *which is what you meant.
> 
> About the restaurant thing, this may surprise you, but I agree with you. The rules and suggestions about restaurant use of masks are so convoluted, inconsistent, and illogical that no one on earth could really follow them. You get out of your car, where you are probably unmasked, then put on a mask to walk into the restaurant, then take it off to eat, leave it off throughout the meal, then put it on again and reverse the whole procedure while leaving the restaurant and getting back to your car?  Yes, people are trying to do all that (including me) but it seems sillier and sillier, and probably does very little to reduce the spread of Covid.
> 
> What probably does help is requiring proof of vaccination from staff and customers, and spreading the tables much farther apart than they used to be.  Although the masks are no doubt helpful in some situations, I can't really see how they work in restaurants.


Somehow, I just knew you would make me laugh!


----------

